# My husband pledged our assets without my consent



## pillow45 (Feb 22, 2010)

My husband guaranteed our personal assets up to $100,000without my consent. After he signed the paperwork he came home and told me what he did. I told him to call an attorney and get out of the transaction (most likely he had 48-72 hours to get out). It should be noted it was with a former client of mine whom he knew that I did not trust. My husband said he would lose his job if he didn't do it. I begged and pleaded with him and said I would be behind him if he lost his job. Within two months I received a certified letter saying the bank wants $100,00. You can only imagine my horror. In the end he settled with the bank for $50,000 and $20,000 in legal fees. He had also lent the co $25,000 a year prior (which I didn't like but I agreed to)of which we lost about $14,000. My husband told me to get a better job and help him pay it off and that he was making the money and could make the decisions. After that he went into a depression and every morning I leave for work he is in bed sleeping. At times he would say I agreed to the transaction. He says he does not remember our argument when I told him to get out of the deal. I would come home from work at 3 in the afternoon and he would be sleeping. He does maintain a job and makes more money than me so he thinks its all ok. During litigation with the Bank he wanted to buy a boat. He started his own business and owed $40,000 on his taxes (he did not make estimates even though he led me to believe he had put something away for taxes) but bought a motorcycle. I would ask him if he considered what he did to be disrespectful to me. He said he was making the money and had to decide. It was our childrens college fund and I have a senior and junior in high school. I am divorcing him after 23 years, but my children don't understand and hate me. Help. I believe i'm doing the right thing. I do not trust him or respect him.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

pillow45 said:


> My husband guaranteed our personal assets up to $100,000without my consent. After he signed the paperwork he came home and told me what he did. I told him to call an attorney and get out of the transaction (most likely he had 48-72 hours to get out). It should be noted it was with a former client of mine whom he knew that I did not trust. My husband said he would lose his job if he didn't do it. I begged and pleaded with him and said I would be behind him if he lost his job. Within two months I received a certified letter saying the bank wants $100,00. You can only imagine my horror. In the end he settled with the bank for $50,000 and $20,000 in legal fees. He had also lent the co $25,000 a year prior (which I didn't like but I agreed to)of which we lost about $14,000. My husband told me to get a better job and help him pay it off and that he was making the money and could make the decisions. After that he went into a depression and every morning I leave for work he is in bed sleeping. At times he would say I agreed to the transaction. He says he does not remember our argument when I told him to get out of the deal. I would come home from work at 3 in the afternoon and he would be sleeping. He does maintain a job and makes more money than me so he thinks its all ok. During litigation with the Bank he wanted to buy a boat. He started his own business and owed $40,000 on his taxes (he did not make estimates even though he led me to believe he had put something away for taxes) but bought a motorcycle. I would ask him if he considered what he did to be disrespectful to me. He said he was making the money and had to decide. It was our childrens college fund and I have a senior and junior in high school. I am divorcing him after 23 years, but my children don't understand and hate me. Help. I believe i'm doing the right thing. I do not trust him or respect him.


OH! You're doing the right thing!
Disclaimer; based on what you wrote.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Print this out and show it to your kids.


----------



## pillow45 (Feb 22, 2010)

it is absolutely true. Its like a bad nightmare


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG...we need to talk


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

pillow45 said:


> ... I am divorcing him after 23 years, but my children don't understand and hate me. Help. I believe i'm doing the right thing. I do not trust him or respect him ...


Your husband deserves nothing. He abandoned you and your family long ago. Of course you are doing the "right thing". Unfortunately, this is not about right or wrong.

Are you doing the _*smart*_ thing? Your husband is not abusive or dangerous ... and he makes good money. Is there a smart way to disentangle yourself from his financial mess and get a better start for you and your children?

Good luck.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds so much like my life it is scary... mine is great works hard and loving (in his way) but when it comes to money.... man he sucks.. we have 6 girls 5 still living at home and he with his business is digging deeper and deeper in the hole,, saying when i say go to work for some one for now... they owe me it will come it always does..? and then i get the text from daughter ran home for lunch (she is senior and can do that) and dad is home playing on computer.. i text him hey how is your day (he has to know she would tell me) he says working hard..? really??? i know he is working some and i know it is more denial but wake up.

i have the opposite of you though my kids (the older ones) are saying run run run... he is going to drag you down to... older one said me and her should get a place... and then 2nd said she would come to.... 

marriage is give and take.... i am looking at a 2nd job to pay of the credit cards he stopped paying... and i get so mad when i get up at 5 am to go to work and he is still in bed and then i am the one looking for a 2nd job??? ;(


----------



## pillow45 (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree. Its a denial thing. I know my husband probably works 20-25 hours per week. He has no employees and some months has no income - He can't be that busy! He will never admit he hurt us financially by losing $100,000 plus. 2007 and 2008 were realy bad years for his depression. He would wear holes in the crotch of his pants to work, sleep all the time. Your are right. Don't drag me down.


----------



## definitelynotme (May 4, 2010)

pillow45 said:


> He said he was making the money and had to decide.


This should tell you a lot. It might be *a little* different if he made sound decisions, but he clearly does not. he sounds irresponsible as hell. So sorry.


----------

